# Once And For All



## azza1971 (Sep 21, 2016)

Watson post?s this stuff about my wife.








 Originally Posted by *Watson* 


_you really should try reading more you ignorant fuck, when you remove the cuspid or eye teeth it allows your upper jawline to shrink in, hence she lost her teeth young! really young!! to have a 70yr old womans jaw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....ie, smelly breathed bitch who doesn't brush....


My challenge to you is prove what you say is true, as you have my Facebook details, post up a pic of my wife with this mouth your going on about, show everyone here what a delusional prick you are, if what you isn true about my wife dental then i will leave, be banned, whatever. If you don?t post up then you can fuckoff. Either way you have old mans cum all over your face fucktard._


----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Watson post?s this stuff about my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KOS won, you lost, bye bye now! ....yeah we know, dogs have no honour and we all witnessed you don't!


----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

by the way....get a job and buy the bitch some toothpaste!


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 23, 2016)

full of shit mother fucker, even when called out you back pedal, your a rock spider shape shifter


----------



## Watson (Sep 26, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> full of shit mother fucker, even when called out you back pedal, your a rock spider shape shifter



why are you still here?

you lost! KOS won!

bye bye now!


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2016)

Watson said:


> why are you still here?
> 
> you lost! KOS won!
> 
> bye bye now!


they both lost in life


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> they both lost in life



Ain't that the truth.....


----------



## Watson (Sep 28, 2016)

I always liked KOS, you never needed to wonder what he thought, I always hated azza, you know that cunt would sell a rats asshole to a blind man as a wedding ring....then steal it back!


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 28, 2016)

Watson said:


> I always liked KOS, you never needed to wonder what he thought, I always hated azza, you know that cunt would sell a rats asshole to a blind man as a wedding ring....then steal it back!



you really should try reading more you ignorant fuck, when you remove the cuspid or eye teeth it allows your upper jawline to shrink in, hence she lost her teeth young! really young!! to have a 70yr old womans jaw 



.....ie, smelly breathed bitch who doesn't brush....


----------



## Selected Steroid (Sep 28, 2016)

Easy bro, donot take it seriously, we are here just for fun


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Oct 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you really should try reading more you ignorant fuck, when you remove the cuspid or eye teeth it allows your upper jawline to shrink in, hence she lost her teeth young! really young!! to have a 70yr old womans jaw
> 
> 
> 
> .....ie, smelly breathed bitch who doesn't brush....



life owned you along time ago.....


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 2, 2016)

Watson said:


> life owned you along time ago.....



you really should try reading more you ignorant fuck, when you remove the cuspid or eye teeth it allows your upper jawline to shrink in, hence she lost her teeth young! really young!! to have a 70yr old womans jaw 



.....ie, smelly breathed bitch who doesn't brush....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2016)

In azzas defense... his wife looks like an old sick hag
Hope her health is ok
She looks near death and i am not joking


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 19, 2016)

What was your old hags name? The one that you had on here, like you were her big fat pimp, thats right Mrs KOS, how did that work out for you, was she on pain meds because that was the only way she could stand you?


----------



## SheriV (Nov 20, 2016)

some splinter of interesting things?

no

more of the same shit


start new battles..fml


----------



## BadGas (Nov 20, 2016)

I ponder...

Am I more, or less, intelligent as a result of reading these posts ... ??

Does anyone else feel like they just watched a terrible movie, after reading this stuff..


----------



## SheriV (Nov 20, 2016)

BadGas said:


> I ponder...
> 
> Am I more, or less, intelligent as a result of reading these posts ... ??
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they just watched a terrible movie, after reading this stuff..




less
but the feeling of superiority is nice

and yes- a terrible grade c skit


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2016)

..I always ask Azza to post up women that he thinks are pretty....& I think he scared away my longest friend here... Tall Paul aka griff aka Watson...


----------



## BadGas (Nov 20, 2016)

Tall Paul Siting??? 








charley said:


> ..I always ask Azza to post up women that he thinks are pretty....& I think he scared away my longest friend here... Tall Paul aka griff aka Watson...


----------



## charley (Nov 20, 2016)

BadGas said:


> Tall Paul Siting???
> 
> 
> 
> .......  Tall Paul, the originator of the 'Asian Fever' posting...    one of the best posts at IronMag...   he's now Watson ..


----------

